# Need Lid For Tank



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone know where i can buy a lid for a 20 tall or where to go to get it cut?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

like this ? 
------->
http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wizardslovak said:


> like this ?
> ------->
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


yea thats perfect. thx. do you know if they cut acrylic for you at home depot or lowes?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

JeFFLo said:


> like this ?
> ------->
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


yea thats perfect. thx. do you know if they cut acrylic for you at home depot or lowes?
[/quote]

i seriously dont know ,what do you need that acrylic for?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wizardslovak said:


> like this ?
> ------->
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


yea thats perfect. thx. do you know if they cut acrylic for you at home depot or lowes?
[/quote]

i seriously dont know ,what do you need that acrylic for?
[/quote]

jw so i wouldnt have to order online. do you know if these lids have space on the back for the filter and stuff?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't believe that they cut it for you at Home Depot at least I've never had them off it to me. For a quick cheap fix to a lid I bought a piece of glass that was designed for picture frames and used it as a top. It's with the Plexi Glass at my local Home Depot. It's much cheaper than the plexi and it's actually glass. I'm sure that they have a cutting you buy for glass if you really needed to cut it.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

JeFFLo said:


> like this ?
> ------->
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


yea thats perfect. thx. do you know if they cut acrylic for you at home depot or lowes?
[/quote]

i seriously dont know ,what do you need that acrylic for?
[/quote]

jw so i wouldnt have to order online. do you know if these lids have space on the back for the filter and stuff?
[/quote]

LOL

click on first picture , and you ull see there is plastic strip which u can remove and cut to size for filters , cords and etc.....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wizardslovak said:


> like this ?
> ------->
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


yea thats perfect. thx. do you know if they cut acrylic for you at home depot or lowes?
[/quote]

i seriously dont know ,what do you need that acrylic for?
[/quote]

jw so i wouldnt have to order online. do you know if these lids have space on the back for the filter and stuff?
[/quote]

LOL

click on first picture , and you ull see there is plastic strip which u can remove and cut to size for filters , cords and etc.....
[/quote]

alright got it thanks.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

np 
if anything let me know


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

clicky me..


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

thePACK said:


> clicky me..


good find


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any lfs should carry glass tops. You could also check your phone book for local glass shops as they could probably cut you some. I had a local glass shop put some baffles in a tank to make a sump so im sure they should be able to make some glass tops for you pretty cheaply. You can also find hindges and handles online if you wanted them.

I'd also use glass not acylic as you would need thick acrylic or it will sag and you probably don't want to place a light directly on acylic.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Any lfs should carry glass tops. You could also check your phone book for local glass shops as they could probably cut you some. I had a local glass shop put some baffles in a tank to make a sump so im sure they should be able to make some glass tops for you pretty cheaply. You can also find hindges and handles online if you wanted them.
> 
> I'd also use glass not acylic as you would need thick acrylic or it will sag and you probably don't want to place a light directly on acylic.


forgot to mention that acrylic , you are right my friend 
good idea with local glass makers


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a big arrowana break one of my glass tops on an aquarium and I just went to a local glass shop and they cut me a new piece for like $5 and if you need the plastic strip to hold the two pieces together those can be can be found at most LFS for a few dollars.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't go with acrylic it works ok I found glass looks better and my condensation on my 75 gal with acrylic top is turd,


----------

